# So Why Are Rlt Watches So Good?



## frankyknuckles (Dec 1, 2004)

I've been looking at the range of RLT watches and I must admit that the RLT17, RLT7 and RLT9GMT look really nice watches.

But (and sorry for the ignorant question), what makes an RLT so special?

The RLT17 with the black strap looks stunning, what are the big differences between this and the RLT7 model (apart from the price







) ?


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

All the RLT watches are hand built by our host Roy Taylor, the 17 is a Unitas manual wind 'special' built by Roy due to demand from forum members for a watch in this style, the '7' is a very different watch being quartz powered,thats one of the reasons they are special, we get to have an input, the RLT 11 divers dial was designed by the forumers in the form of a competition, Roy regulates all the watches himself and the accuracy is one of the things we rave about in the reviews and comments, go and read the reviews section









Roys package of care to his customers is renown as well, no quibbles no hassle, he bends over backwards to give his customers what they want, ask Stan to show his one off Roy made for him, many of us have had special mods and requests that Roy happily does for us, Ive never met a retailer that goes ' the extra mile' like he does.

Its not the products in isolation, but the whole thing,

Enough arse licking now, Roy, I expect my RLT 4 in the post tommorow


----------



## frankyknuckles (Dec 1, 2004)

RLT17 with a 20mm Flieger strap would be my choice


----------



## ETCHY (Aug 3, 2004)

I've got two, an RLT 69 & an RLT 15, they're both very well made, accurate watches - the mechanical '69 is more accurate than my Rolex GMT (if you're interested in accuracy) & all RLT's are pretty exclusive (when did you last see anyone wearing one ?)

Also on the RLT '69 you get 'Made in England' on the dial & I still like to see that on a watch.

Cheers

Dave


----------



## Nalu (Nov 28, 2003)

Beside the obvious "snips and snails and puppy dog tails" answer, RLT watches are a great value. Roy is responsive to his customers' wishes and provides unsurpassed service, as Jason reports. If you like the style of any of his watches, you'll not find a clearly better one in the class than the RLT.

Can't comment on the two watches you ask about: I'm awaiting my 17 and do not own a 7.

BTW, canali bought a Sinn 103 instead of an RLT4. He'll flog the Sinn in a year whilst I'll still have my RLT4, but you couldn't tell him that.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

I think it can be summed up thus....great watches,great prices and fantastic service.









I own the following RLT`s 5, 8, 11, 13, 14 & 18 with a `69 arriving any day now and have a 17 on order.









The 5, 11 & 17 are/will be the only ones which haven`t been customised by Roy for me


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Simply this, attention to detail. IMO.


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Go on Franky, get a '17 ' while you can, use a few quid from the Tag sale









Your Caterham can do without spark plugs for a bit


----------



## Roger (May 17, 2003)

OK..I'll be the first to do the sycophantic bit:-

Reliability Long Term

Ouch....I'll slink away now.....


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Roger Liked That


----------



## frankyknuckles (Dec 1, 2004)

I must say that I am very tempted by a 17. What sort of delivery time are you lookng at ?


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

frankyknuckles said:


> I must say that I am very tempted by a 17. What sort of delivery time are you lookng at ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It depends where you are but we would ship it out the next day after you order.


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

I think what you have to remember is Mr taylor has been a watchmaker since he left school a long time ago







(25 years Roy?)

He knows the business inside out, knows where to get the best deals on cases, movements dials etc etc, builds a watch from the best parts at the most affordable price he can and then does not rip off his customers with extortionate mark ups.

And if you should have any problems what so ever just get in touch and he'll put it right, no quibble warranty 100% customer satisfaction, from my own experience.

And the best bit is wriiten on the dial of most of them! England.


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Yes Paul, 25 glorious years.


----------



## ESL (Jan 27, 2004)

Anyone can have an Omega SMP (and many do, including me







) and anyone can have a Rolex (all it takes is dosh).

But, worldwide, only 49 other people can have an RLT11 like mine! And only 29 other people can have an RLT 17 like mine. And- and this will be said by any buyer of any RLT watch - all will receive the same value for money and the same first class service.

Just take a look in the 2005 Wristwatch Annual at any other "Limited Edition" watch (or production run watch for that matter) that uses either the ETA 2824.2 or Unitas 6498 (decorated) and look at some of the prices that you can pay.

Pardon the crap Algebra, but in this case *RLT = VFM*


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

There was an attempt by an American sometime back to lure him away but the lads put a stop to that


----------



## abraxas (Oct 21, 2003)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> There was an attempt by an American sometime back to lure him away but the lads put a stop to that
> 
> 
> 
> ...










?

Go on ... tell.

john


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

abraxas said:


> mach 0.0013137 said:
> 
> 
> > There was an attempt by an American sometime back to lure him away but the lads put a stop to that
> ...


I`ll try and search for it could take some time


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> abraxas said:
> 
> 
> > mach 0.0013137 said:
> ...


OK I found it......

http://www.rltwatches.co.uk/forums/index.p...wtopic=7250&hl=


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

This says it all for me.









http://www.rltwatches.co.uk/forums/index.p...y+birthday+stan


----------



## MIKE (Feb 23, 2003)

AS ABOVE









You will not go wrong with a RLT watch







or any of Roy's other watches.

MiKE


----------



## bib (Sep 6, 2004)

Of course, quality is important. But service is an add on. And usually you can not buy a good service with money, though you pay for it.

Great service Roy.

A satisfied customer.


----------



## ETCHY (Aug 3, 2004)

I agree bib, i've bought watches elsewhere, but I always end up going back to Roy.

His prices are great & whilst other places are just able to sell you a watch, he's a proper watchsmith & provides real customer service. I know if it develops a fault he can & will fix it.

Peace of mind, especially when buying an older watch is something I value greatly.

Cheers

Dave


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

As I said I`ve got 7 RLT`s ( and another on order) you could say I was a very satisfied customer.....


----------



## gravedodger (Feb 15, 2004)

Unsurpassed Styling, Limited Editions, Back-up, Service, Quality, Reliability, Confidence and the enjoyment when people go oooh ... I like that .. where'd you get it ?























I could go on but I think you all know exactly what I mean









edit: Hey Mach ... that's almost a panoramic photo


----------



## frankyknuckles (Dec 1, 2004)

OK, it's ordered, with a Flieger strap. Should arrive Saturday or Monday


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Good man.....


----------



## abraxas (Oct 21, 2003)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> mach 0.0013137 said:
> 
> 
> > abraxas said:
> ...


























john


----------



## frankyknuckles (Dec 1, 2004)

RLT17 arrive today









Stunning watch, I can now see what you all mean by value for money









But, it's number 13


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Nice one Franky that is a beautiful watch and I hope yet get a lot of pleasure from it.









Don't worry about it being no. 13, I passed my motorbike test on Friday the 13th (a lot of years ago














).


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Glad you like the watch David,

Number 13 was the next available one, I never thought about it been unlucky.

They are all made the same. Is No. 13 a problem for you ?


----------



## frankyknuckles (Dec 1, 2004)

no mate, not a problem at all.


----------

